# What I Think Of The Forum



## Arnold7834 (Dec 12, 2021)

I want to say that I've lurked here a few days and honestly, you guys aren't as bad as I thought.
I lurked here to try and get a better understanding of the forum and what you guys think.
And while I still have a few things I'm not sure about, I can say you aren't as bad as everyone says.
If anyone can give me a better explanation on what I'm wrong about, that would be great.

Anyway this is what I've come to conclude after lurking, and my opinions on the matter.


They don’t like people who obsess over pop culture and make it their entire identity, get hyper emotional about it and have the mentality of a child.
“Its ok to enjoy movies, just don’t obsess over them and have some other hobbies too.”
_*I agree to some extent, I think you can be passionate and have some of your stuff from your childhood, just keep mature and have other things to keep you occupied.  *_


People who are obsessed with brands and merely buy things for the sake of buying and hoard and treat brands as religions. Buy what you really want and are passionate about not to “complete” things.
_*I agree*_





They don’t like people who do not contribute to society and just live indoors doing nothing but play video games or movies. An exemption is when you make it a career, being a Youtuber or such, even if they see pro gaming and speed running as “autistic”.
_*I agree and disagree. Turning gaming into a career, while weird to Kiwi farms is fine to me, if you’re good at it and you turn it into a legit career not just sloth around all day.*_


That said some in Kiwi Farms do have an interest in speedrunning and pro gaming.

Kiwi farms have people of differing political opinions. They make fun of everyone.

Kiwi farms has varying beliefs on age groups. Some hate their age group or blame others. Some believe in the emasculation of men and such. Some don’t believe in age groups at all and believe there are good and bad.

Again, if anyone can respond more about what I have assumed from lurking here that would be appreciated.

I'm not trying to hate on you all, I just want to understand more on the beliefs you have. 
I hope you can respect mine, while I respect yours.

I wanted to make this thread so I can get the truth. Not fabrications from the media or such,
I know making this thread is cringy but I actually want to understand so the next time someone lies about you, I can respond with the truth.


----------



## Witthel (Dec 12, 2021)

My belief is that you're a niggerfaggot.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Dec 12, 2021)

My beliefs are: if you're acting like a sped in public/online, I have the right to make fun of you


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Dec 12, 2021)

USS LIBERTY JUNE 8th 1967
https://www.nwaonline.com/news/2021/jun/06/honoring-the-uss-libertys-dead-and-wounded/

archive - https://archive.md/rjgTn

Because neither President Joe Biden, the Pentagon, nor a single politician has done so, I urge Arkansans to observe two minutes of silence on Tuesday to honor the memory of 36 U.S. Navy servicemen killed and 167 wounded on June 8, 1967, while serving in the eastern Mediterranean during the Six-Day War.

Although the dead and wounded American servicemen numbered in the hundreds instead of thousands, June 8, 1967 is as heinous a date of infamy as the Dec. 7, 1941 attack on Pearl Harbor and the 9/11 attacks on New York, the Pentagon, and Flight 93.

This time the perpetrator was not an enemy; it was an ally whose existence, economy, and security have been solely dependent on America's perpetual beneficence.

Not only did Israel murder and wound sailors on an unarmed American ship, but it is being handsomely rewarded to the tune of $3.8 billion taxpayer dollars every year.

The assault on the USS Liberty, a Navy ship moored in international waters, has to be the most egregiously shameful act of political expediency and reprehensible cowardice committed by President Lyndon Johnson, the Pentagon, and the United States Congress.

In 1982, I had the privilege of attending a standing-room-only presentation by the ship's officer James Ennes Jr. For well over two hours the audience listened to the decorated lieutenant commander's chilling personal account of the repetitive attacks perpetrated by Israel, the U.S.' so-called "only dependable ally in the Middle East."

Even though the Liberty displayed a large American flag, strafing and bombing by the Israeli air force and torpedo boats incapacitated--but did not sink--the ship.

Experts agree that Israel's attack had two motives: 1. The Israelis were worried that the American spy ship would discover their killing of hundreds of Egyptian prisoners of war in the Sinai. 2. They were also worried about the Johnson administration's discovering their plans to start a new front on the Golan Heights.

When Israel commits murderous acts (to wit the recent Gaza carnage), its hasbara machine goes into overdrive; it initially hoped to pin the blame on Egypt. Caught in the act by U.S. intelligence, what followed is a shameful national betrayal.

Admiral John Sidney "Jack" McCain Sr., John McCain's father, ordered two U.S. jet fighters dispatched from an American aircraft carrier in the waters of the western Mediterranean to return to base, thus leaving the Liberty and her crew at the mercy of Israeli pilots and sailors.

Subsequent to the assault, the U.S. Navy dispatched all the surviving Liberty sailors to various ships and military bases, ordering them "to keep their mouths shut."

As recently as last year, Liberty survivors' requests for permission to participate in and to be represented at the Veterans of Foreign Wars' annual convention in the nation's capital were nixed by the Pentagon.

A nation that selectively and dishonorably turns its back on its servicemen and servicewomen is a nation that has lost its soul.

During a Q & A session, Lt. Commander Ennes decried the United States government's cowardly inaction and the sweeping of this assault under the rug. He was equally incensed by the fact that his 1980 book "Assault on the Liberty" kept disappearing from university and public library shelves and metropolitan bookstores coast to coast.

Ennes' detailed narrative of the fiery strafing and large caliber bullets (over 800), the carnage, the cries of dying and wounded sailors, and the United States government's coverup left his audience shocked, dismayed, and angry. Like the young man at the end of Samuel Taylor Coleridge's poem "The Rime of the Ancient Mariner," Ennes left his audience "a sadder and wiser man [audience]."

Since June 8, 1967, American taxpayers have shelled out billions of dollars to Israel compliments of Democrat and Republican politicians. And Joe Biden and Donald Trump were the leaders of the opposing packs. To curry favor from Jewish donors and voters for the last election cycle, this same bipartisan assortment rewarded Israel with yet another $38 billion no-strings-attached gift stretched over a 10-year period.

Until and unless the dead and wounded American sailors and the many who have died since that day in 1967 are recognized for their valor and sacrifice, and until their grievances are redressed, the albatross of shame will hang over the cowardly characters who wave the American flag and prostitute their principles. This includes the media, starting with Israel's mouthpiece, The New York Times, and co-conspirators Fox News, CNN, MSNBC and other tribal wannabe news outlets.

Denied a memorial to honor them and to commemorate their tragedy, the survivors have established an online site that can be reached by googling "USS Liberty Memorial." Additional information is available in the James M. Ennes Manuscript Collection at the Hoover Institution, and Allison Weir's outstanding IfAmericansKnew Blog.

And wouldn't it be an homage to valor and justice if Steven Spielberg produces a documentary or movie to inform the world about this shamefully brazen act of terror? If he did, he would be accused of being a self-hating Jew, and the spurious charge of antisemitism, the sword and shield Israel employs to silence its critics, would thunder from the White House and through the halls of Congress.

It is apt that I close with an edited summary of the criminal assault on the USS Liberty from Ennes' book:

"In June 1967, jet aircraft and motor torpedo boats of Israel brutally assaulted an American naval vessel, USS Liberty, in international waters off the Sinai Peninsula in the Mediterranean Sea. The attack was preceded by more than six hours of intense low-level surveillance by Israeli photo-reconnaissance aircraft, which buzzed the intelligence ship 13 times, sometimes flying as low as 200 feet directly overhead.

"The attack lasted more than two hours ... and inflicted 821 rocket and machine-gun holes. And when the Liberty stubbornly remained afloat despite her damage, Israeli forces machine-gunned her life rafts and sent troop-carrying helicopters in to finish the job. U.S. Air Force intercept operators heard Israeli jets being vectored to "the American ship" which they were ordered to sink quickly. Those who have seen these transcripts insist that they leave no doubt that the Israelis knew they were attacking an American ship.

"Before USS Liberty arrived in the area, U.S. Sixth Fleet Commander Admiral William Martin promised to provide air support within 10 minutes if an emergency arose. Yet when the ship did come under attack, the White House blocked any air rescue for more than 90 minutes. Officers on the bridge of the aircraft carrier Saratoga heard Liberty's radio operators calling for help while bombs burst in the background, but were forbidden to help.

"When Navy jet aircraft were finally authorized to come to the ship's aid, the Israeli government suddenly ended the attack and withdrew, claiming that they had mistaken the ship for an Egyptian horse transport named El Quseir. Only then did the identity of the assailants become known.

"Details of the attack were hushed up in both countries. ... Meanwhile, in top-secret diplomatic mail, U.S. Secretary of State Dean Rusk accused the Israelis of demonstrating "blatant disregard for human life" and said that the attack was no accident. Then our government downplayed the intensity of the surveillance and the severity of the attack and imposed a news blackout to keep the official story under control.

"The official version is that the Liberty was reconnoitered only three times and then only from great distance. The American people were told that the air attack lasted only five minutes and that it was followed by a single torpedo and an immediate apology and offer of assistance."


----------



## Fetish Roulette (Dec 12, 2021)

> I want to say that I've lurked here a few days and honestly, you guys aren't as bad as I thought.


You should have lurked moar.


----------



## Grub (Dec 12, 2021)

Well good xir. I'm glad you've taken a few days to lurk kiwi farms and have built up a hefty essay on the qualities you've observed in your days of lurking. But you see, the truth of the farms is lol fuck you niggerfaggot, hurry up and 41%


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Dec 12, 2021)

Your not even going to comment on people here freely using the word
*NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER?*


----------



## lottalove (Dec 12, 2021)

Are you 22?


----------



## The Cunting Death (Dec 12, 2021)

lottalove said:


> Are you 22?


Either 14 or 88


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 12, 2021)

OP prob heard about us from some other forum where they talk about KF like it's a godforsaken hellscape full of cannibalistic sadists, and built that up in his mind only to find it's just full of relatively normal people that like mocking idiots online


----------



## Arnold7834 (Dec 12, 2021)

Again, I'm just asking, I don't believe all of you are bad its just I don't know if I'm right or not.

When it comes to the things you see as cringy, some people may not find it so.
Is your problem with speedrunners/movie fans/whatever what I believe it to be?

If someone was to say "I disagree with this" would you jump on them?
I think SOME criticism is warranted towards the site because some people on here just generalize people.
Some people who speedrun may have other things outside of that, they may have a lot of time on their hands but to say
they only do that is a bit of a stretch is it not?

Maybe some people in a fandom have genuine mental illnesses, you can't fix that.
Its heritable. IQ is heritable by 80-85%.  Some people may be dumb and because IQ is 80-85% heritable
they can't do anything about it.

The community watch part of the forum is just unfair. Are you suggesting people cannot be passionate for certain things?


----------



## Grub (Dec 12, 2021)

Arnold7834 said:


> Again, I'm just asking, I don't believe all of you are bad its just I don't know if I'm right or not.
> 
> When it comes to the things you see as cringy, some people may not find it so.
> Is your problem with speedrunners/movie fans/whatever what I believe it to be?
> ...


Speed runners are by and large autistic furry troons, not all of them, but a significant amount. There's constantly ridiculous drama in the speedrunning community and most of them act like a bunch of raging speds.


----------



## Arnold7834 (Dec 12, 2021)

Grub said:


> Speed runners are by and large autistic furry troons, not all of them, but a significant amount. There's constantly ridiculous drama in the speedrunning community and most of them act like a bunch of raging speds.


How is that any different to sports? People say that the referee did a bad job or made a bad decision or something along those lines.
Does that make them a "sped"?


----------



## Large (Dec 12, 2021)

You will never be a Shrigma male. You have no Mycelia, you have no Wrats, you have no Basal bulb. You are a Fungisexual man twisted by spores and mutilation into a crude mockery of a mushroom’s perfection.

All the “validation” you get is two-faced and half-hearted. Behind your back molds mock you. Your human parents are disgusted and ashamed of you, your Shroom “friends” laugh at your ghoulish appearance behind closed doors.

Mushrooms are utterly repulsed by you. Thousands of years of evolution have allowed Fungi to sniff out frauds with incredible efficiency. Even Shroomsexuals who “pass” look uncanny and unnatural to a Mushroom. Your non hyphae bone structure is a dead giveaway. And even if you manage to get a drunk Mushroom home with you to inject your "spores" into, he’ll turn tail and bolt the second he gets a whiff of your diseased, infected dick wound.

Eventually it’ll be too much to bear - you’ll buy some fungicide, drink it all , and try to plunge into the cold abyss. Your parents will find you alive passed out on the floor, finding out that you weren't even mushroom enough to kill yourself the normal way. They’ll bury you with a headstone marked with your birth name, and every passerby for the rest of eternity will know a man is buried there. Your body will decay and No mushroom will even think of growing near your decayed remains, all that will remain of your legacy is a skeleton that is unmistakably male.


----------



## Grub (Dec 12, 2021)

Arnold7834 said:


> How is that any different to sports? People say that the referee did a bad job or made a bad decision or something along those lines.
> Does that make them a "sped"?


It does if they freak out like children about it ya.
Like that time Vancouver went full retard when their hockey team lost









						2011 Vancouver Stanley Cup riot - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Cats (Dec 12, 2021)

KYS


















(*K*eep* Y*ourself *S*afe)


----------



## Caesare (Dec 12, 2021)

Arnold7834 said:


> I think SOME criticism is warranted towards the site because some people on here just generalize people.
> Some people who speedrun may have other things outside of that, they may have a lot of time on their hands but to say
> they only do that is a bit of a stretch is it not?


Name one place on the internet where they don't "generalize" people. At the very least here, the people being generalized are objectively horrible people who either have raped/wanna rape their mothers, abuse animals, or dress like little girls when they're 40 year old, balding men who give everyone around them the creeps.


----------



## Cats (Dec 12, 2021)

Grub said:


> Speed runners are by and large autistic furry troons, not all of them, but a significant amount. There's constantly ridiculous drama in the speedrunning community and most of them act like a bunch of raging speds.



This has been proven in a court of law


----------



## Apis mellifera (Dec 12, 2021)

lulwhut? kiwifarms is not an ethnostate.

most of the site culture is just a load of autists who like to have a chuckle at people who publicly embarrass themselves online of their own volition, and like to obsessively catalogue the chuckle-worthy moments for future generations. nothing much more than that.

tl;dr: KF is a site of autists that like to make fun of autists, including their fellow members lmao

OBLIGATORY LURK MOAR PL0000000ZZXX.


----------



## TheSkoomer (Dec 12, 2021)

Niggers tongue my anus.


----------



## What the shit (Dec 12, 2021)

Arnold7834 said:


> The community watch part of the forum is just unfair. Are you suggesting people cannot be passionate for certain things?


You can be passionate about things until it becomes weird where you make-believe shit and it starts hurting your mental capabilities.


----------



## Look over there (Dec 12, 2021)

So which thread is about you OP? Or which person or piece of news brought you here?


----------



## Vingle (Dec 13, 2021)

Arnold7834 said:


> If someone was to say "I disagree with this" would you jump on them?


Yes.


----------



## Arnold7834 (Dec 13, 2021)

What the shit said:


> You can be passionate about things until it becomes weird where you make-believe shit and it starts hurting your mental capabilities.


Example?

Pretty sure the vast amount of people don't do that.


----------



## Dyn (Dec 13, 2021)

Arnold7834 said:


> I don't believe all of you are bad its just I don't know if I'm right or not.


cringe, kill you're self my guy


----------



## Maskull (Dec 13, 2021)

Dyn said:


> cringe, kill you're self my guy


*you're


----------



## Dyn (Dec 13, 2021)

Maskull said:


> *you're


cope and seethe cuck


----------



## Maskull (Dec 13, 2021)

Dyn said:


> cope and seethe cuck


I will and you can't stop me.


----------



## Dyn (Dec 13, 2021)

Maskull said:


> I will and you can't stop me.






doxxed
cope seethe and dilate leftoid


----------



## Maskull (Dec 13, 2021)

Dyn said:


> View attachment 2796446
> doxxed
> cope seethe and dilate leftoid


Yeah, that's me. Come visit. I have a big gun and bigger muscles.


----------



## Dyn (Dec 13, 2021)

Maskull said:


> Yeah, that's me. Come visit. I have a big gun and bigger muscles.


n..no i'm only tough online


----------



## Maskull (Dec 13, 2021)

Dyn said:


> n..no i'm only tough online


I will fuck you.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Dec 13, 2021)

autists r now in full control-autists know that Goodness will win.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Dec 13, 2021)

Arnold7834 said:


> Example?
> 
> Pretty sure the vast amount of people don't do that.


You’d be surprised then just how many people manage to delude themselves into believing the majority if not all of the news they receive from their political party without a shred of evidence and for what? To fulfill and maintain their misguided sense of belonging. Our natural human emotions, these irrational feelings we have, can lead us down very strange and obsessive avenues. For instance, have you ever really set down and considered the rhetoric levied at Donald Trump, the hysteria with which his enemies foam at the mouth and rage incoherently much like the other side once did to Obama? Do you think that’s a coincidence? Or rather could it be the nature of those who lack self awareness and dignity to expose themselves in this manner to show a sense of loyalty due to some instinctual hold over, a consequence of our evolution? People don’t change. We’re biologically hardwired to respond to specific stimuli in specific ways and as such free will can only be obtained through the understanding of that biology.


----------



## Dyn (Dec 13, 2021)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> For instance, have you ever really set down and considered the rhetoric levied at Donald Trump, the hysteria with which his enemies foam at the mouth and rage incoherently much like the other side once did to Obama?


Yeah but it's true about Trump.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Dec 13, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Yeah but it's true about Trump.


If you really believe that then you’re just as ignorant and useless as the people who want you hung for your skin color, assuming of course that you are in fact black as I have been led to believe.


----------



## Dyn (Dec 13, 2021)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> just as ignorant and useless as the people who want you hung for your skin color


Cool maybe I'll be president too.


----------



## What the shit (Dec 13, 2021)

Arnold7834 said:


> Example?
> 
> Pretty sure the vast amount of people don't do that.


Ever heard of Chris Chan?


----------



## Death Grip (Dec 13, 2021)

Define 'bad'.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Dec 13, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Cool maybe I'll be president too.


Nice try. We both know Australia doesn’t have presidents. Though I’m sure they’ll gladly vote you in as chief witch doctor.


----------



## Arnold7834 (Dec 13, 2021)

Well what's the difference between a fan and a lolcow?
What's the difference between being passionate and sperging?
Can't people celebrate, or have hobbies that this forum considers "autistic"?
I guess everyone else has to  bow down to all of your divine wisdom of what is right and wrong or what is "cringy" and what isn't.

How is it that someone like PJW or Alt Hype be compared to chris chan who raped his own mother?
Face it, it seems some of you have changed the definition of lolcow to "someone who I personally find cringy or dislike or don't get"
Some of you are not alt right nor far right, rather the opposite.

I love how you yourselves "sperg" about the facts about IQ, how the people you mock and laugh cant just get up and do what you tell them to.
The only solution is to let them live their lives, while sterilizing them or use genetic modification. That includes the whale who runs this site too.

But that ruins it doesn't it? It proves these people actually can't improve under the religion of "self improvement" because all environmental factors lower IQ, never increase them. The environment hurts IQ.  That's it. You cannot teach blacks to better themselves.

I highly recommend you read more on Richard Lynns brilliant work, because you are all what Dr Edward Dutton calls "spiteful mutants".


----------



## Apis mellifera (Dec 13, 2021)

why are you trying to debate on a gossip forum? lul

take this to deep thoughts if you wanna pretend to be intelligent, but know that everyone here has room temperature iq


----------



## Vampirella (Dec 13, 2021)

Kiwi Farms is just the internet's take on the sideshow. We laugh at the freaks and move on to the next one. Yes, I will laugh at the grown man that cries about how a cartoon from his childhood got rebooted and how that "raped his childhood" because he is a big baby that needs to grow up. I will also laugh at adults that build  their life around Harry Potter because it's funny.


----------



## Arnold7834 (Dec 13, 2021)

Madam Nekromantik said:


> Kiwi Farms is just the internet's take on the sideshow. We laugh at the freaks and move on to the next one. Yes, I will laugh at the grown man that cries about how a cartoon from his childhood got rebooted and how that "raped his childhood" because he is a big baby that needs to grow up. I will also laugh at adults that build  their life around Harry Potter because it's funny.


And what is "building your life around harry potter"? 
You aren't giving any explanation on what that means. 

Should I laugh at what you like because I personally find that cringy?


----------



## Cats (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## IKOL (Dec 13, 2021)

Arnold7834 said:


> I don't believe all of you are bad its just I don't know if I'm right or not.


It depends on do you love children or not.


----------



## Maskull (Dec 13, 2021)

Arnold7834 said:


> "spiteful mutants".


That’s the kind of evil language that nazis use. What are you, a nazi?


----------



## slimes (Dec 13, 2021)

Arnold7834 said:


> And what is "building your life around harry potter"?
> You aren't giving any explanation on what that means.
> 
> Should I laugh at what you like because I personally find that cringy?


You’re being obtuse on purpose. Everyone knows at least one Harry Potter/Disney/Anime adult who needs to dial it back.

And yes, if you find the things another user likes cringe by all means laugh at them.

The site isn’t some monolithic hugbox of only like minded individuals. Everyone is game. That’s the point.


----------



## Vampirella (Dec 13, 2021)

Arnold7834 said:


> And what is "building your life around harry potter"?
> You aren't giving any explanation on what that means.


30 year olds that have Harry Potter weddings and brag about it like it's a thing, saying things like Trump is Voldemort or talking about any politics using the terms from a children's book, only talking about it nonstop, never reading any other books and getting mad if it's even suggested.


Things like this.

I understand having a passion for something but when it's all that you talk about, when you build your personal believes from it like it's a religion then it's too far. I don't know why I'm trying to explain this too you. What I said is pretty easy to understand. It's very evident you've made up your mind that we're bad people because someone in a thread said that something you like is cringy. Now you're using the child's logic (like most lolcows) that you're going to make fun of what others like.


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Dec 13, 2021)

Madam Nekromantik said:


> Kiwi Farms is just the internet's take on the sideshow. We laugh at the freaks and move on to the next one. Yes, I will laugh at the grown man that cries about how a cartoon from his childhood got rebooted and how that "raped his childhood" because he is a big baby that needs to grow up. I will also laugh at adults that build  their life around Harry Potter because it's funny.


Some people don't move on though.  Some people get stuck to a cow and ride it out for the long run.  The site started to obsessively document one individual.

In the end it's a bit like the FBI  (and their fed-posts and fed-plots) where it's hard to tell where the cow ends and where the forum begins.

I just love the drama and the freedom.

@Op
Do you have a specific concern? Could you please notify the complaint department and list as much details as possible, including your relations to the person and reasons for dismay.

null will be with your shortly.


----------



## Arnold7834 (Dec 13, 2021)

Maskull said:


> That’s the kind of evil language that nazis use. What are you, a nazi?


We'd be in a better state right now if they won.
Dysgenics are ruining our civilisation along with immigration from countries with lower IQ.
This includes south european nations such as Italy.


----------



## Arnold7834 (Dec 13, 2021)

Explain this





						Why do so many people these days tie their sense of self-worth to fictional media?
					

As most of us I’m sure are aware of via the Consoomer meme:    there’s a ubiquitous modern phenomenon of adult men and women who invest a tremendous amount of time and money in a fictional universe to the point where their identity largely revolves around being a consumer of whatever IP or IPs...




					kiwifarms.net
				




What if someone memes politicians into a movie scene?
What if someone quotes movies every now and then? For a laugh?
Cosplay I guess is bad.


Is that really all it takes?

Again, I'm trying to learn from you guys, what is fine what is bad?

If a YouTuber is passionate about a movie franchise and make a living off of monetisation is that a problem?
If someone is good at a game and turn it into a career why is that such a problem? Someones good at kicking a ball but thats fine, I guess double standards.

As long as they have a reason I have no problem with YouTubers or pro gamers or whatever not having a job or such.


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Dec 13, 2021)

It is when the passion escalates to the point where the subject matter is no longer the most significant form of entertainment and their behavior is, that is when they have transitioned to a LOLcow.

They become the khantent...


----------



## Cats (Dec 13, 2021)

Arnold7834 said:


> We'd be in a better state right now if they won.



As a noticeably homosexual man, that might have been kind of a scary world for you to live in


----------



## What the shit (Dec 13, 2021)

Arnold7834 said:


> And what is "building your life around harry potter"?
> You aren't giving any explanation on what that means.
> 
> Should I laugh at what you like because I personally find that cringy?


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Dec 13, 2021)

Read these threads, they may help answer your questions about what is a lolcow and what is not:





						Opening Post 101
					

Original Post(Opening Post) 101 – How to make threads that will not get locked by Moderators or get you ridiculed by our loving community  A major part of KiwiFarms is the threads in the Lolcow threads and subforums. We rely on our large membership pool to find and collect information on...




					kiwifarms.net
				





			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/guide-to-writing-threads.98831/


----------



## Apis mellifera (Dec 13, 2021)

Arnold7834 said:


> Again, I'm trying to learn from you guys, what is fine what is bad?


You'll have to decide that for yourself, you goober.  It's not about good vs bad it's about having a chuckle at everyone's expense, depending on one's own personal tastes for what is funny in [current year].  You're overthinking this.


----------



## Dyn (Dec 13, 2021)

Arnold7834 said:


> Again, I'm trying to learn from you guys, what is fine what is bad?


You sound like a fucking dog, make up your own mind for fucks sake you're allowed to have opinions and not just parrot other peoples.


----------



## Maskull (Dec 13, 2021)

Arnold7834 said:


> We'd be in a better state right now if they won.
> Dysgenics are ruining our civilisation along with immigration from countries with lower IQ.
> This includes south european nations such as Italy.


You’d be near the top of the list of undesirables euthanized by a totalitarian regime.


----------



## nekrataal (Dec 13, 2021)

ah, it seems african americans have tongued your anal cavity.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 13, 2021)

What I Think Of The Forum:: I Like It


----------



## Arnold7834 (Dec 14, 2021)

Dyn said:


> You sound like a fucking dog, make up your own mind for fucks sake you're allowed to have opinions and not just parrot other peoples.


I'm of the opinion that if someone is good at speedrunning/gaming or has a passion for something and get big on youtube, and if they have a certain amount of income to make their hobby a job then I think thats fine. If they hoard off benefits, consoom or whatever then yes I'd say they are a lolcow.

Being a speedrunner/pro gamer/ pop culture fan/ political commentator shouldn't automatically make you a lolcow. 

Does that make me a lolcow for having that opinion?


----------



## Vingle (Dec 14, 2021)

Arnold7834 said:


> Does that make me a lolcow for having that opinion?


No, but caring this much about opinions from we on the farms makes you one.


----------



## Dyn (Dec 14, 2021)

Arnold7834 said:


> I'm of the opinion that if someone is good at speedrunning/gaming or has a passion for something and get big on youtube, and if they have a certain amount of income to make their hobby a job then I think thats fine. If they hoard off benefits, consoom or whatever then yes I'd say they are a lolcow.
> 
> Being a speedrunner/pro gamer/ pop culture fan/ political commentator shouldn't automatically make you a lolcow.
> 
> Does that make me a lolcow for having that opinion?


No, lots of people agree with that, but you're still a bootlicking faggot for caring so much whether your opinions are acceptable or not just say whatever you think, nobody cares. We have trannies and commies and incels and feminists and neo-nazis here all sharing the same forum and getting along, it's perfectly fine to have an unpopular opinion.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Dec 14, 2021)

Arnold7834 said:


> Does that make me a lolcow for having that opinion?


Opinion alone does not make a lolcow. Actions make a lolcow.

Have you read any lolcow threads? It may help you get a feel for what counts as a lolcow. Here are some I recommend:

Russel Greer (very active thread, and the lolcow is very active too)

Melinda Scott (thread not very active anymore, the OP is pretty terrible)

Pamela Swain (don't)

Mind you, you don't have to like these threads. For example, the owner of the website considers anyone and everyone on Mel's thread an autistic reeeeeeeetard that needs to be put to death. So tastes differ person to person.


----------



## Spunt (Dec 14, 2021)

OP, serious question, I'm not being sarcastic or rhetorical:

_Why do you think anybody here cares, or should care, about what your opinion is?_

I'm just genuinely confused as to why you made this thread. I wouldn't go to other forums, lurk them, then tell them whether I approve of their opinions. That would be really weird, possibly narcissistic.

I'm just scratching my head as to what your motivations are.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Dec 14, 2021)

Arnold7834 said:


> Does that make me a lolcow for having that opinion?


no shitbrick you're just a nobody faggot speedrunner  who cares too much what other people think


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Dec 14, 2021)

Arnold7834 said:


> We'd be in a better state right now if they won.


What do you think of this event?



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/left-wing-chaos-attack-the-mosque-in-leipzig.107667/
		




Arnold7834 said:


> Well what's the difference between a fan and a lolcow?
> What's the difference between being passionate and sperging?
> Can't people celebrate, or have hobbies that this forum considers "autistic"?
> I guess everyone else has to  bow down to all of your divine wisdom of what is right and wrong or what is "cringy" and what isn't.
> ...


You, and everyone else, can do, and think what they want. If we find it to be autistic, we'll laugh at you. That simple. If you become a lolcow we'll document you so everyone else can laugh at you if they want you. That simple. We are neither the ultimate Judges of Right and Wrong, nor must anyone bow to our will.

You admit you don't understand us, and yet to assign to us values that you don't know to be true.


----------



## AnimuGinger (Dec 14, 2021)

Nigger


----------



## Arnold7834 (Dec 15, 2021)

So what's all this about "people into (insert movie here) have no personality or nothing in their lives."
Why do you people go after PJW for saying the exact same thing you guys talk about?
The whole "infantilization of pop culture" video? 
The site seems to love that theory.

Pretty sure I don't want to end up a lolcow because that makes me a terrible person and a failure.
So I want to hear from you all so I can see what is acceptable and what isn't so I can improve and tell people IRL when they act like lolcows.

People here have transformers profile pictures yet never get called out when you should be.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Dec 15, 2021)

Arnold7834 said:


> So what's all this about "people into (insert movie here) have no personality or nothing in their lives."


It's not that people into, say Star Wars, have no personality, but if their personality is just that they like Star Wars, then, yeah, they have no personality. 


Arnold7834 said:


> Why do you people go after PJW for saying the exact same thing you guys talk about?


While I don't know who he is, probably because we are not a hivemind, and while some may share his views, others may not, and may find his actions (whatever they may be) cowish.



Arnold7834 said:


> Pretty sure I don't want to end up a lolcow because that makes me a terrible person and a failure.


Yes, I'd recommend against being a lolcow.


Arnold7834 said:


> So I want to hear from you all so I can see what is acceptable and what isn't so I can improve and tell people IRL when they act like lolcows.


Decide for yourself what is acceptable and what is not. God knows, I think poorly of some posters here, and they probably do the same. We are not a hivemind. 
If you want to know what most of us consider lolcows, feel free to check out those threads I had linked you. The lolcows talked there meet a lot of what many of us agree are lolcow-type behaviors.



Arnold7834 said:


> People here have transformers profile pictures yet never get called out when you should be.


Your icon does not make you a lolcow. If you want to mock someone, go ahead.

I'd like to have an honest discussion with you, but you seem to make two massive mistakes:
1. You think we are a hivemind.
2. You assign to us your beliefs of what we are.

The more I read your posts, the more I think you are dishonest. That being said, if I am wrong, I do apologise


----------



## Grub (Dec 15, 2021)

Arnold7834 said:


> So what's all this about "people into (insert movie here) have no personality or nothing in their lives."
> Why do you people go after PJW for saying the exact same thing you guys talk about?
> The whole "infantilization of pop culture" video?
> The site seems to love that theory.
> ...


No it just means you act retarded enough that people enjoy laughing at your actions. 


Arnold7834 said:


> So I want to hear from you all so I can see what is acceptable and what isn't so I can improve and tell people IRL when they act like lolcows.


Imagine caring about the opinions of random people on the internet.


Arnold7834 said:


> People here have transformers profile pictures yet never get called out when you should be.


People get called out here for their shit all the time. There's also multiple threads that exist just solely to make fun of user's avatars.

The more I read your posts and this thread...I don't even really understand your point. This site has thousands of users all with various interests and beliefs. There's no real consensus. Anyone can start a thread on pretty much anything, not everyone likes the same things or even follows all the lolcows or all the things on this site. Kiwifarms isn't a monolithic entity, it's a whole bunch of people posting mostly whatever the fuck they want.


----------



## Arnold7834 (Dec 15, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> While I don't know who he is, probably because we are not a hivemind, and while some may share his views, others may not, and may find his actions (whatever they may be) cowish.


Paul Joseph Watson


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Dec 15, 2021)

Arnold7834 said:


> Paul Joseph Watson


Okay (thanks for clarifying), and yet my point still stands.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Dec 16, 2021)

Arnold7834 said:


> I'm of the opinion that if someone is good at speedrunning/gaming or has a passion for something and get big on youtube, and if they have a certain amount of income to make their hobby a job then I think thats fine. If they hoard off benefits, consoom or whatever then yes I'd say they are a lolcow.
> 
> Being a speedrunner/pro gamer/ pop culture fan/ political commentator shouldn't automatically make you a lolcow.


Can you just spit it out already? What game do you speedrun? Is it Mario 64? I bet it's Mario 64.


----------

